
Interpol’s New Software Will Recognize Criminals by Their Voices - amynordrum
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/interpols-new-automated-platform-will-recognize-criminals-by-their-voice
======
osullivj
Reinhard Heydrich, architect of the Holocaust, was Interpol President 1940-42.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpol#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interpol#History)

